# Ft Collins Colorado Subs Needed



## Wayne-O (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking for a sub with capability of handeling a large corporate campus in Ft Collins Colorado.
Must have excellent safety record and be able to demonstate flexibility and rapid response in taking over a contract where the customer has been feeling some pain on the performance side.

Please reply to this thread if you are interested and I will be contacting you within the next 24 hours.

Thanks


----------

